# Automatically accept requests: tasker script



## Eurasiangirl (Jun 22, 2019)

Hey thought I'd drop by and share my Tasker task with you all. I'm in Toronto and ride bike for eats. Forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong place.

You'll need tasker and autoInput

Here's the logic: 
Profile: Auto Accept (43)
Event: Notification [ Owner Application:Uber Driver Title:Uber Request Text:* Subtext:* Messages:* Other Text:* Cat:* New Only:Off ]
Enter: Accept (44)
A1: Launch App [ App:Uber Driver Data: Exclude From Recent Apps:Off Always Start New Copy:Off ] 
A2: Wait [ MS:0 Seconds:1 Minutes:0 Hours:0 Days:0 ] 
A3: AutoInput Action [ Configuration:Type: Text
Value: Delivery
Action : Click Timeout (Seconds):0 ]


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

maybe you should learn C++ and Java, PHP and get a job doing that stuff


----------



## Eurasiangirl (Jun 22, 2019)

theMezz said:


> maybe you should learn C++ and Java, PHP and get a job doing that stuff


I actually know those. C++ was one of my first. Have a degree from 15 years ago. Currently my languages of choice are Swift (iOS) and python.

This however is an easy to use way to automate your android. Tasker is alot cheaper then paying apps like Mystro to do the same things for you


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I was suggesting that maybe a career in programming would be a better career path than UberEats on a bike
But . I guess you have your reasons


----------



## Eurasiangirl (Jun 22, 2019)

theMezz said:


> I was suggesting that maybe a career in programming would be a better career path than UberEats on a bike
> But . I guess you have your reasons


This Is my side gig riding a bike.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Very cool ..


----------

